# Dura Ace 7900 Carbon Pedal Vs Look Keo Blade



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone tried both and have a review either way?

I have heared the Looks go through cleats quicker?


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks cleats don't last as long as Shimano but they are cheap so its not really a big deal. The Blades are not as robust as the Shimanos and will be cosmetically messed up in short order. I think the Shimano's are probably more reliable long term. The blade front has more of a hook to it and i find it is easier to get my clip in on the Blades than the Shimano's where the front is almost flat.


----------

